# large clothing sizes for ladies



## Attica (25 Nov 2007)

Where in Dublin can I get good quality clothes for size 24? Evans have a limited range and Ann Harvey in Clerys is quite good but are there others out there?


----------



## miselemeas (25 Nov 2007)

I noticed some size 24 clothes yesterday in Arnott's basement, Henry St, while I was browsing. The catalogues such as Oxendales and Family Album usually have a wide range of sizes to choose from.  You could also try TK Maxx, Stephen's Green Centre - they have a section there for Plus Sizes.


----------



## ailbhe (26 Nov 2007)

New look have a fab range of plus size and all well priced. I was looking for a new coat over the weekend and looked in Evans'. All 100 euro plus. Got a fab one in New Look for 55. Got my Christmas party outfit there too for €70 (trousers, top and cardi). Assume there is one in Dublin (I use the one in Galway).
You could try online. The likes of Oxendales, Simply be or even Evans online (have much better selection than in the shops)


----------



## foxylady (26 Nov 2007)

New Look is based in Omni Shoppin Centre, Santry also Northside Shopping centre coolock and I think there is one in The Square or Liffey Valley.


----------



## Attica (26 Nov 2007)

Thank you for pointers - I hadn't heard of New Look but will seek it out, also catalogues, Arnotts and TKMaxx.

Info appreciated!


----------



## noelk (27 Mar 2008)

you should try a shop called tempted in raheny village,my wife gets a few bits there,think they have a website too,not sure though


----------



## Dee101 (27 Mar 2008)

I'm sure I saw a plus size clothing range in Debehams in the Square there recently. Sorry not sure of the brand name or anything but you could go and have a look around Debenhams I'm sure you'll find it


----------



## Sanf (3 Jun 2008)

I've got lots in Tempted in Raheny. They get new stuff in regularly and are quite reasonably priced (unless you go for the wedding outfit / mother of the bride stuff in the middle of the shop floor). They have another shop in Drogheda and a website called www.tempted.ie I think.

Happy shopping


----------



## gnubbit (3 Jun 2008)

Was watching morning telly and they recommended simplybe.ie as having nice styles in a great range of sizes.


----------



## Hillsalt (3 Jun 2008)

US chainstore chain JC Penny deliver worldwide. Great value too.
www.jcp.com
If you need to return stuff, it will only cost you the postage.


----------

